# Opening a corrupted Illustrator .ai file



## tonelle74 (Apr 22, 2008)

We have an Illustrator CS2 file, that a co-worker has been working on for the last month, that is now telling us unknown error has occured.

We have tried opening it in Acrobat and saving like we read on the Behance Network, but couldn't get it to work. We can see the thumbnail but when we try opening it, it gets about half way through the Reading Illustrator File and then gives us the error message. 

We would really like to get this file open and not loose a months worth of work. Please Help!!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If it was created on another computer, does it use any fonts that _your_ computer doesn't have installed?

Is the backup file corrupt as well?


----------



## tonelle74 (Apr 22, 2008)

for some reason it did not save a backup. It is not opening on none of the computers we have and we have the same fonts. He was using Suitcase and was only 10.3 at the time, we are in the process of upgrading him. We were thinking it has something to do with Suitcase but for now we are just worried about opening the file.


----------



## creativemindart (Sep 9, 2009)

is their anyways to recover a illustrator file... my ai. file is showing damaged...


----------

